# You lookin at me?



## TXR (Jan 1, 2009)

Pulled over the other day and took a few shots of come cows and was having some trouble getting some detail due to how dark the cows were.  So.....in comes black and white and some post to get this shot.  Took some work but I like how it turned out.  Enjoy

Tom


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks good! I always like the cow shots!


----------



## TXR (Jan 1, 2009)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Looks good! I always like the cow shots!



Thanks for the comment.  Those cows are right around the corner from BigK's house bye the way 

Tom


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice Conversion on this one!!


----------



## TXR (Jan 1, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Nice Conversion on this one!!



Thank ya sir


----------



## Smokey (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice shot.
The treatment really sets it off.


----------



## TXR (Jan 1, 2009)

Smokey said:


> Nice shot.
> The treatment really sets it off.



Thanks Smokey.  Once I got it too BW the shot began to take shape.  Needed to do some post but I think thats the great thing about taking a shot into the simple BW style.  Adds soo much more to an average shot. Thanks again

Tom


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2009)

Definitely like it in B&W, nice shot.  I like cows, wish we could have some.


----------



## bigkga69 (Jan 1, 2009)

THOSE ARE MY COWS!!!!!  You STALKER!!  You should have took a pic of the Angus bull, he weighs about 2300 lbs.......


----------



## TXR (Jan 1, 2009)

Mel said:


> Definitely like it in B&W, nice shot.  I like cows, wish we could have some.



Mel...thanks for the comment



bigkga69 said:


> THOSE ARE MY COWS!!!!!  You STALKER!!  You should have took a pic of the Angus bull, he weighs about 2300 lbs.......



Was trying to see if there were some turkeys lurking out there.....but these guys were all I saw


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 1, 2009)

b&w just lends itself to this one , great choice !!!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice shot! I love B&W pics, you did a good job with this one.


----------



## TXR (Jan 2, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> b&w just lends itself to this one , great choice !!!





Dixie Dawg said:


> Nice shot! I love B&W pics, you did a good job with this one.



Thanks, appreciate the comments

Tom


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 2, 2009)

Really cool pic. I Like the Black and White.


----------



## ronfritz (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice job on a contrasty scene.  It was one of those times when something simple makes for a nice shot.


----------



## TXR (Jan 2, 2009)

DocHoliday said:


> Really cool pic. I Like the Black and White.



Thanks Doc



ronfritz said:


> Nice job on a contrasty scene.  It was one of those times when something simple makes for a nice shot.



Ron, i agree it was just a simple scene that called for a classic black and white treatment.  Thanks for commenting


----------



## #4s (Jan 2, 2009)

Good picture, the b/w does bring out the detail.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 2, 2009)

She posed mighty nice for you.  Good B&W treatment.

Hoss


----------



## letsemwalk (Jan 2, 2009)

nice shot right there.


----------



## RocketRider (Jan 2, 2009)

heeerrreeee,,,chicken chicken,,,,,,,


----------



## TXR (Jan 2, 2009)

#4s said:


> Good picture, the b/w does bring out the detail.



Thanks for the comment



Hoss said:


> She posed mighty nice for you.  Good B&W treatment.Hoss



Yeah posed....but then again...i was making sound effects to get some posing going on  



letsemwalk said:


> nice shot right there.



Thanks



RocketRider said:


> heeerrreeee,,,chicken chicken,,,,,,,


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Jan 4, 2009)

Love the b&w. Works really good with that one.

What kind of sound effects were you making?


----------



## TXR (Jan 5, 2009)

squirreldoghunter said:


> Love the b&w. Works really good with that one.
> 
> What kind of sound effects were you making?



HA...if i tell ya......  JK  just smacked my foot on the ground and made some stupid noises to get the cows attention LOL  ya know normal stuff


----------



## bigkga69 (Jan 5, 2009)

were you trying to pick up a woman or take pics of the cow!!!!


----------



## TXR (Jan 6, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> were you trying to pick up a woman or take pics of the cow!!!!



HMMM....i will have to get back to you on that one.....or maybe try a new technique...that one seemed to only work on the cow....grenade!


----------

